# restore(8) "bug"



## Beastie (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello everyone.

I've read and reread restore(8) many times in the past, but I've never given much attention to the *BUGS* section before. And more precisely this paragraph:


> A level zero dump must be done after a full restore. [...]


Read the rest in the link/man page.

I've never done this and have never noticed any ill effects. What on Earth does it mean?
I interpret this as to mean that inode numbers from the dump file may somehow override inode numbers on the existing partition, resulting in filesystem inconsistency and "ghost" files. But that would be a problem only if restoring a dump over an already filled partition and would be okay if restoring over a newfs-ed partition, right?

Also, how would a second full dump fix this since dump only creates a dump file/tape and doesn't touch the existing filesystem?


----------

